# Fishing! *salmon trout etc*!



## Luc (Mar 22, 2011)

Does anyone here on the forums fish???? I went out today for some springs in the Vedder river in Chilliwack and had no luck :S But I'll be looking forward to pinks this year! what about you guys???


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Luc said:


> Does anyone here on the forums fish???? I went out today for some springs in the Vedder river in Chilliwack and had no luck :S But I'll be looking forward to pinks this year! what about you guys???


Our family goes to nootka sound every year. I haven't been for a couple years now but plan on going next year. They fishing there this year was amazing according to my Dad. Had to let a 30lb Chinook go on the last day because they had limited out already.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Pink salmon is fun on the fly.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

ive been hammering pinks for the last week and a half been limiting out almost every time and a week from know will be very good. been hammering red springs too right out of the fraser


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Luc said:


> Does anyone here on the forums fish???? I went out today for some springs in the Vedder river in Chilliwack and had no luck :S But I'll be looking forward to pinks this year! what about you guys???


The red spring salmon fishing in the vedder is a very small in number and short in season. But in about a couple of weeks, the river will be invaded by million of pink. Then the spring and coho will follow, then chum...

Don't use the method of fishing in the Fraser river to the vedder. It is strange how people will now bottom bouncing in every single river even for fish like pink which will be more than willing to hit anything.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Can you keep a salmon in an aquarium?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Check out Vancouver Aquarium Science Center.


----------



## Luc (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for the info charles! I cant wait for the pinks I haven't had a good summer of fishing in forever.... Ill be using roe sacks and some pink wool probably size 2 hook. The only thing I have to worry about is having enough room at the river when everyone els comes!


----------



## Luc (Mar 22, 2011)

Immus21 said:


> Our family goes to nootka sound every year. I haven't been for a couple years now but plan on going next year. They fishing there this year was amazing according to my Dad. Had to let a 30lb Chinook go on the last day because they had limited out already.


That's crazy!!!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> The red spring salmon fishing in the vedder is a very small in number and short in season. But in about a couple of weeks, the river will be invaded by million of pink. Then the spring and coho will follow, then chum...
> 
> Don't use the method of fishing in the Fraser river to the vedder. It is strange how people will now bottom bouncing in every single river even for fish like pink which will be more than willing to hit anything.


Pinks will hit anything they were chasing right too my feet . right in the ocean its awesome. not every one bottom bounce in the Fraser too Charles . i was hammering red springs with bar rigs the last week and a half . butt 90% percent of people bottom bounce . butt i don't care and wine about it. its been a fishing method for years and years . so . i rather complain about people that commercial fish or pouch fish . too me trout fishing wears it at .


----------



## Sanka101 (Dec 15, 2010)

Spent most of my summer on the water last year out in the port alberni canal with my dad.. havent been out much this year so i couldnt really tell yu how the fishing is out there but my dads going out tomorrow so ill see what he says =]


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> Pinks will hit anything they were chasing right too my feet . right in the ocean its awesome. not every one bottom bounce in the Fraser too Charles . i was hammering red springs with bar rigs the last week and a half . butt 90% percent of people bottom bounce . butt i don't care and wine about it. its been a fishing method for years and years . so . i rather complain about people that commercial fish or pouch fish . too me trout fishing wears it at .


That is when you are wrong. I am not whining about it. I am trying to introduce other better method to target other salmon in other river system. There are people, passionate fishermen/fisherwomen trying to work with DFO figuring out how to deal with this bottom bouncing / flossing methods in other system.

If people can BB/Flossing in the Fraser for sockeye, fine by me. Just don't use the same method on other river system for coho, spring, chum, , pink, and steelhead. Majority of the people seeing other people catching sockeye and copy what they see. Then because they have done well, they don't bother to try other, more ethical ways to fish other type of salmon in another system. Just because 90% of people are doing it, I should join the crowd? I think not. Nor it does make it right to do. If I can help someone new trying something else to fish better, I will always voice my opinion and experience.

Take a look at Keith Wilson bridge at the vedder. Every given moment, there are long liners there ripping their rods trying to floss, snap, or their choice of words = forcing the fish to bite the hook. Now that is one small area. And if we don't change, our way of thinking (other people are doing it, why not me), then all other places will be full of people fishing the same way with 20 foot leader and a pound of lead. Would you fish there? How long do you think the system, other systems will be full of the un-ethical fishing method?


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

Snagging/foul hooking is not very sporting, and actually illegal. I rather get skunked, then resort to snagging.


----------



## Luc (Mar 22, 2011)

hlee72ca said:


> Snagging/foul hooking is not very sporting, and actually illegal. I rather get skunked, then resort to snagging.


I agree with you there.

Whats all this talk of bottom bouncing etc flossing Ive never heard of it I just stick to my rod and cast and hope a fish takes a bite lol


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

In the fraser, most people target sockeye salmon by using a 3-6oz bouncing betty with a 20-30 leader and a hook. As you cast the weight up stream, your weight will bounce over the bottom as the current will carry it down stream and your line will sweep across and floss the fish as sockeye facing upstream with their mouth opens. As you can see, most of the time, the hook is actually hooked on the outside of the mouth instead of the inside of the mouth.

The believe was sockeye does not bite once they are in fresh water. So a force biting method is used to target them. 

However, at Harrison, you can bait your hook with shrimp and you will actually catch sockeye. I personally caught sockeye (safely released) in the vedder while using my spinner targetting red spring salmon. So they do bite, but not as often as people would like.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Got to thank Charles for teaching me how to fish properly!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

................................


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> In the fraser, most people target sockeye salmon by using a 3-6oz bouncing betty with a 20-30 leader and a hook. As you cast the weight up stream, your weight will bounce over the bottom as the current will carry it down stream and your line will sweep across and floss the fish as sockeye facing upstream with their mouth opens. As you can see, most of the time, the hook is actually hooked on the outside of the mouth instead of the inside of the mouth.
> 
> The believe was sockeye does not bite once they are in fresh water. So a force biting method is used to target them.
> 
> However, at Harrison, you can bait your hook with shrimp and you will actually catch sockeye. I personally caught sockeye (safely released) in the vedder while using my spinner targetting red spring salmon. So they do bite, but not as often as people would like.


I never seen people BB in the vedder that's weird and stupid . ive only used float fishing method there . i really don't like the vedder that much anymore too many people and the spread of the word gets way bigger every year . when you fished the vedder for 10 plus years it gets pretty old . and you start going to places were there is not that much people . steelhead i spend alot of time at the vedder thou. charles have you been red spring fishing in the fraser with a bar rig you should go there alot. in there right now silver bullets .


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I have bar fish for red. It is alright. But I am into flyfishing so pink is fun.

You know how wide spread this long leader and BB method is? Just to show an example, someone in the squamish told me to put a heavy weight and use longer leader while I was flyfishing. Told me I would get into more fish... I kind of laugh...


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> I have bar fish for red. It is alright. But I am into flyfishing so pink is fun.
> 
> You know how wide spread this long leader and BB method is? Just to show an example, someone in the squamish told me to put a heavy weight and use longer leader while I was flyfishing. Told me I would get into more fish... I kind of laugh...


squamish thats were ive been all week but not quite that far and nailing them for the last two weeks . lots of fly fisher men and ladys were i go


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> I have bar fish for red. It is alright. But I am into flyfishing so pink is fun.
> 
> You know how wide spread this long leader and BB method is? Just to show an example, someone in the squamish told me to put a heavy weight and use longer leader while I was flyfishing. Told me I would get into more fish... I kind of laugh...


Ha! I remember that! Someone even called u a flosser! hahaha!


----------



## FatKid (Jun 25, 2010)

charles said:


> I have bar fish for red. It is alright. But I am into flyfishing so pink is fun.
> 
> You know how wide spread this long leader and BB method is? Just to show an example, someone in the squamish told me to put a heavy weight and use longer leader while I was flyfishing. Told me I would get into more fish... I kind of laugh...


That's one of the funniest things I've heard in a long time. The funny thing about the bottom bouncers using 20 ft plus leaders is if they actually went to a 3 foot leader and learned how to fish it properly, they'd catch more fish! My buddies and I have gone out with our standard leaders and limited out in 15 minutes. And the flossers are still trying to figure out why we only have short leaders on....


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

People BB because it is easy. People in general are lazy, and therefore if there is an easy way to catch fish that results in a more likely catch rate, well people will do it. I have personally seen many people BB on the vedder when fishing for Coho or pinks, not a big fan of it, but I understand that people are lazy and don't want to learn how to actually fish. Part of me wonders if people who float fish with wool are actually flossing as well? Go up to the Tamahi rapids and watch the gong show their and tell me the fish are biting the hooks, good luck.
I have tried float fishing and hate it it is way to boring and I find that I can catch way more fish with lures than people who float fish next to me. Perticularly Coho, nothing beats lures or jiggs for coho.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

cpool, I agree with you. I catch way more fish with my homemade spinner as well. In fact, for the pass 2 years, I bring nothing but spinner to the vedder for coho.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

for leader i use arm to arm length. i never understood the 20 feet leaders my self . i think my arm to arm like 4 feet our so


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

cpool said:


> People BB because it is easy. People in general are lazy, and therefore if there is an easy way to catch fish that results in a more likely catch rate, well people will do it. I have personally seen many people BB on the vedder when fishing for Coho or pinks, not a big fan of it, but I understand that people are lazy and don't want to learn how to actually fish. Part of me wonders if people who float fish with wool are actually flossing as well? Go up to the Tamahi rapids and watch the gong show their and tell me the fish are biting the hooks, good luck.
> I have tried float fishing and hate it it is way to boring and I find that I can catch way more fish with lures than people who float fish next to me. Perticularly Coho, nothing beats lures or jiggs for coho.


I like Jigs for steelhead


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

charles said:


> cpool, I agree with you. I catch way more fish with my homemade spinner as well. In fact, for the pass 2 years, I bring nothing but spinner to the vedder for coho.


Homemade spinners hey, interesting! Is it hard to make them? Do you fish them under floats or is it a casting spinner. I fished Coho almost exclusively with Jiggs and spoons. I have had great success with this method, and last year after they dug out those pools in the lower river, I had a crazy good year, the coho were huge and plentiful, I wish they would dig out those pools every year. I fly fish for them from time to time, but haven't had much luck. Would be pretty awesome to catch one on my 6 wt, but hasn't happened for me yet.

Pinks on the fly though well what a rush. I have had days were I have caught 50 fish or so in about 3-4 hours on the fly. Action can be crazy fun with them.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I tried a few different design of homemade spinners. By far, the one I am using is much better than the swiel-oring-blade-oring-swiel-hook type. I use a metal shaft with C-clip with a spinner and added a tunz weight in the middle.

With this one, you can fish it in slow pool without a float. You can also short float it with a 2 feet leader. Quite awesome as fish will come up and snap at it.


----------



## FatKid (Jun 25, 2010)

cpool said:


> People BB because it is easy. People in general are lazy, and therefore if there is an easy way to catch fish that results in a more likely catch rate, well people will do it. I have personally seen many people BB on the vedder when fishing for Coho or pinks, not a big fan of it, but I understand that people are lazy and don't want to learn how to actually fish. Part of me wonders if people who float fish with wool are actually flossing as well? Go up to the Tamahi rapids and watch the gong show their and tell me the fish are biting the hooks, good luck.
> I have tried float fishing and hate it it is way to boring and I find that I can catch way more fish with lures than people who float fish next to me. Perticularly Coho, nothing beats lures or jiggs for coho.


Bottom bouncing is actually a proper way of fishing certain waters. It's all technique. People who know how to do it properly can find plenty of water in the vedder that requires bottom bouncing to be fished properly. The keith wilson bridge is not one of those places though. I have fished wool for over twenty years under a float. To say that the people fishing wool under floats are snagging fish is very misleading and inaccurate. People dredging the bottom of the river with heavy lead, long leaders, and wool under a float are the people snaggin fish. I have caught thousands of fish including both coho & steelhead dead drifting wool under a float in the right places.

The vedder mess has turned me away from gear fishing that river b/c a good majority of the people fishing it are uneducated in the fishing etiquette department. Which is why I now mostly fly fish only in certain spots or fish remote areas / rivers.

We should organize a BCA outing on one of the local rivers one year. Would be fun to get out and meet everyone.

Jason


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I am in 

I also starting to like flyfishing as place I go, you can't really long line fish at all. So the people long lining will not be there.

I also agree to the point that bb is a technique with a short leader. There is really no need for leader over 2' long.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

If there's a BCA outing, I'm in!


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh yeah...I'm heading tonight. Gotta scout out the river.

As for what to use... ;-) wink wink ;-)....

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/misc-classified-51/fs-lures-flies-salmon-18869/#post156308


----------



## Luc (Mar 22, 2011)

Id be in for a BCA outing haha


----------



## mcrocker (May 29, 2010)

FatKid said:


> Bottom bouncing is actually a proper way of fishing certain waters. It's all technique. People who know how to do it properly can find plenty of water in the vedder that requires bottom bouncing to be fished properly. The keith wilson bridge is not one of those places though. I have fished wool for over twenty years under a float. To say that the people fishing wool under floats are snagging fish is very misleading and inaccurate. People dredging the bottom of the river with heavy lead, long leaders, and wool under a float are the people snaggin fish. I have caught thousands of fish including both coho & steelhead dead drifting wool under a float in the right places.
> 
> The vedder mess has turned me away from gear fishing that river b/c a good majority of the people fishing it are uneducated in the fishing etiquette department. Which is why I now mostly fly fish only in certain spots or fish remote areas / rivers.
> 
> ...


I don't think people fishing wool under a float are necessarily trying to snag, but depending on how/where you do it, it can lead to plenty of foul hooked fish.

It's been years since I went there, but I used to fish in Capilano River with wool and float, and could easily snag fish with that setup if trying to. Whenever the float would come to rest in an eddy where water had been flowing over a large rock,(I remember one in particular) it would only be a matter of time before getting a back hooked fish. I think it was just that the float would sit in the slow moving portion of the eddy, while the wool was whipping around in the fast moving water as it came over the rock, and the fish would swim/flow right over it. I wasn't trying to snag, and changed my technique after a while, but the wool / float setup made it very possible to leave a hook right in the area where all the fish seem to pass through.


----------

